# Uber should allow us to peek at the map



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

without being considered available. Also showing us a more radar like heat map, showing hotter colors where more are viewing the app. Let it extend the full area that we are covering. We as partners should be entitled to this knowledge, as it helps us. We should have data similar to that of weather analysis, showing trends, averages, predictions and more. I know when self driving cars come, they'll be positioning themselves according to that data. Travis is going to be the first to brag about how much more efficient they are, but of course he won't disclose that they're utilizing data not available to us.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

jizzwagon said:


> without being considered available. Also showing us a more radar like heat map, showing hotter colors where more are viewing the app. Let it extend the full area that we are covering. We as partners should be entitled to this knowledge, as it helps us. We should have data similar to that of weather analysis, showing trends, averages, predictions and more. I know when self driving cars come, they'll be positioning themselves according to that data. Travis is going to be the first to brag about how much more efficient they are, but of course he won't disclose that they're utilizing data not available to us.


I would like to be able to view maps in the next county somehow.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

yall are talking about things that help the driver., um, Uber doesnt do things like that


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

In my market, the driver app is now showing 'heat maps' by area...
but I find the info pretty useless.


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

Interesting how I'll be in the middle of heat map that reads 2.2x but when I get the ping it's 1.4x or sometimes reg rate. Since I refuse to drive for less then 1.5x my acceptance rate takes a hit.


----------

